# Süsse Stefanie Kloss 38x



## Etzel (15 Feb. 2011)

Plus noch eines:


----------



## lsd162 (15 Feb. 2011)

Für mich eindeutig die schönste Frau in der deutschen Musikszene. Ihre Augen sind ein Traum!


----------



## Hercules2008 (15 Feb. 2011)

:thx: für die schönen Bilder von Stefanie :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (15 Feb. 2011)

scharf


----------



## Nessuno (15 Feb. 2011)

Die hat so einen geilen Hintern. Leider sieht man den auf Bildern fast nie.


----------



## WARheit (16 Feb. 2011)

die Frau ist der Hammer!!!

danke :thumbup:


----------



## megane (16 Feb. 2011)

:thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Etzel (16 Feb. 2011)

Nessuno schrieb:


> Die hat so einen geilen Hintern. Leider sieht man den auf Bildern fast nie.



Sie trägt immer Hose, weil sie meint dass sie(angeblich) einen zu breiten Hintern hat für Minirock und ähnliches. Hat sie mal in einem Interview gesagt. Als ob das einen Mann stören würde.
Ihre Oberweite ist auch nicht zu verachten. 
Und das mit ihren Augen stimmt auch, was hier jemand anderes noch geschrieben hat. Dass die der Wahnsinn sind hat irgendein bekannter Jungautor sogar mal in einem Roman, in dem sie erwähnt wurde, geschrieben(das hab ich in einem Backstagebericht von Silbermond mitbekommen). Sie ist echt einfach:thumbup:.


----------



## spunk88888 (17 Feb. 2011)

Super-Sammlung


----------



## congo64 (22 Feb. 2011)

danke für die Silbermond Frontfrau


----------



## Mike150486 (1 März 2011)

Eine echt tolle Frau mit schönen Kurven, fabelhafter Stimme und tollem Körperbau.
Hab vor Jahren bei den Viva News (als es sie noch gab) gesehen, wie Stefanie Kloß ihren rechten Oberarm angespannt hat.
Man sah eine ganz gute Muskelbeule an ihrem Arm. Dann hat sie an ihre Muskelbeule gedrückt und gesagt:
"Meine Muckis sind schon hart".
Sie ließ ihren Oberarm messen und kam auf 32 cm Umfang. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich 33 cm Umfang habe, wird mir ganz mulmig... 

Hach, waren das Zeiten =)
Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für Steffi


----------



## Maguire_1 (2 März 2011)

Klasse Mädel, klasse Mix. Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Geilomatt (2 März 2011)

Danke


----------



## megane (2 März 2011)

kann Man sich gar nicht genug anschauen


----------



## Kempen112 (25 März 2011)

Echt tolle bilder


----------



## WOBer_86 (25 März 2011)

Sie ist eine sehr hübsche Frau  Danke für die Bilder


----------



## fredclever (26 März 2011)

Bezaubernd danke


----------



## Trenchy (29 Sep. 2012)

Hier auch ein dickes Danke dafür


----------



## kernelkiller (29 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## schlum (29 Sep. 2012)

Super Mix, danke für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## Ragman (29 Sep. 2012)

Für diese Augen braucht sie eigentlich einen Waffenschein..


----------



## tori123 (29 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die schönen Bilder, bei Ihr frage ich mich, warum Sie meistens sehr zugeknöpft ist


----------



## nat81 (30 Sep. 2012)

dankeschön


----------



## jakeblues (30 Sep. 2012)

gibt es von ihr mehr wie das letzte?


----------



## redbull86 (3 Okt. 2012)

Danke für diese Sammlung..


----------



## Stefoex (6 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder, gute mischung


----------



## iltis941 (6 Okt. 2012)

sehr schön anzusehen


----------



## uFFsel (6 Okt. 2012)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Sven. (6 Okt. 2012)

echt ein Klasse Mädel diese Stefanie danke dir für deine Mühe :thumbup:

Sven


----------



## backslash (7 Okt. 2012)

Tolle Frau! :thumbup:


----------



## redbeard (7 Okt. 2012)

Gibt leider viel zu wenig so schöne Bilder von Ihr... Danke für die Zusammenstellung!


----------



## Hiewi (7 Okt. 2012)

Super Bilder. Danke !!!


----------



## jjwert (28 Okt. 2012)

:thx:
für Stefanie


----------



## fisch1 (28 Okt. 2012)

Steffi ist immer eine Augenweide!


----------



## AldoV (4 Feb. 2013)

Tolle Frau


----------



## mg.ank (22 Okt. 2013)

Vielen Dank für Stefanie, leider gibt es nur so wenig von ihr.


----------



## piceo (27 Okt. 2013)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## gigafriend (8 Nov. 2013)

sehr sexy Bilder


----------



## JiAetsch (8 Nov. 2013)

Klasse Bilder!
:thx:


----------



## teddy05 (8 Nov. 2013)

ein sehr schöne und erotische Frau! :thumbup::thx:


----------



## pma11la (18 Nov. 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder
Danke


----------



## MantisBC (22 März 2014)

Danke! Tolles Mädel!


----------



## Uidunn (22 März 2014)

ja, is eine süße. :thx:


----------



## steelrocket (29 Sep. 2014)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## juhau (30 Okt. 2015)

Danke für die BilderSammlung


----------



## Dilemma0815 (16 Nov. 2015)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## Buster0803 (19 Nov. 2015)

Sehr sexy


----------



## azsxd (1 Jan. 2016)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## berndk (18 Apr. 2018)

Tolle Bilder :thx::thumbup:


----------



## tethys (10 Juni 2018)

Gerne mehr


----------



## 123abc. (5 Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Benhur (8 Juli 2018)

Danke dafür!


----------



## Losdos (17 Sep. 2018)

Sweet Sexy Hot :thx:


----------

